

We must preserve Bitcoin's principles of privacy and freedom of financial speech - sktrdie
https://darkwallet.unsystem.net/

======
sktrdie
> _Many prominent Bitcoin developers are actively in collusion with members of
> law enforcement and seeking approval from government legislators. We believe
> this is not in Bitcoin user 's self interest, and instead serves wealthy
> business interests that make up the self-titled Bitcoin Foundation._

I actually agree with this. I'm a little bit concerned with the role of the
Bitcoin Foundation. Do we really need such a group to control the direction of
Bitcoin?

